# Gestion de plusieurs photothèques sur iCloud?



## Fred$ (16 Juin 2018)

Bonjour! 

je voudrai archiver une Photothèque de 150 Go sur iCoud,mais se parement de ma photothèque que utilise quotidiennement. 
Il s'agit de photos archives que j'aimerai aussi partager avec ma famille. 
Est ce possible et si oui comment...? 

Merci a tous!


----------



## devy (16 Juin 2018)

Salut,

Je ne suis pas aller jusqu'à la finalisation de la démarche mais en faisant un test rapide, ceci semble fonctionner :

(  Sous réserve d'avoir bien compris la question   )

Ouvres Photos en maintenant la touche Option(ALT) enfoncée. 
Un menu apparait et te propose de créer une nouvelle photothèque. ( penses à appuyer sur ALT à chaque démarrage de Photos si tu veux passer d'une photothèque à une autre )
Une fois cette photothèque créée, tu y glisses toutes les photos que tu veux partager.

A partir de là c'est la même chose que pour des photos issues de ta photothèque système, à savoir :

Tu cliques sur le bouton "partager" en haut de la fenêtre de Photos et tu choisis "partage de photos iCloud"
Une fois l'album partagé créé il va apparaitre dans le menu de gauche de Photos. 
Tu le sélectionnes, puis en haut de la fenêtre Photos tu cliques sur l'icône " personnes ", et tu sélectionnes "site web public" 
Photos te donnes le lien à transmettre à tout tes contacts qui ne sont pas friands de pommes. 

En espérant avoir répondu à ta question


----------



## Fred$ (23 Juin 2018)

devy a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je ne suis pas aller jusqu'à la finalisation de la démarche mais en faisant un test rapide, ceci semble fonctionner :
> 
> ...



Devy, un grand merci pour ta réponse - simple et efficace - j essaye ce weekend mais en effet pas de raison que ca ne marche pas... Encore merci, c est top - je te poste ma conclusion un peu plus tard!
Bien cordialement


----------



## Fred$ (24 Juin 2018)

Fred$ a dit:


> Devy, un grand merci pour ta réponse - simple et efficace - j essaye ce weekend mais en effet pas de raison que ca ne marche pas... Encore merci, c est top - je te poste ma conclusion un peu plus tard!
> Bien cordialement




----

Bonjour,
J'ai l'impression que c'est plus compliqué que prévu... zut alors!
Lorsque j'ai tenté en effet de partager ma seconde photothèque sur Icloud, la réponse est qu'il est possible de ne le faire qu'avec sa photothèque Systeme - voici le détail des explications d’après Apple:

=>
Si vous le voulez, vous pouvez créer des photothèques supplémentaires et les stocker n’importe où sur votre Mac ou sur un périphérique de stockage externe. Cependant, n’oubliez pas ceci :


Vous pouvez modifier les photos d’une seule photothèque à la fois. Pour modifier les photos d’une autre photothèque, vous devez basculer vers cette photothèque.


Si vous basculez vers une photothèque autre que la photothèque système, les modifications que vous effectuez n’apparaîtront pas dans la photothèque iCloud, car celle-ci n’est synchronisée qu’avec la photothèque système. Si vous créez d’autres photothèques, il est recommandé de les sauvegarder à l’aide de Time Machine.


Vous pouvez basculer vers une autre photothèque et la désigner comme photothèque système. Lorsque vous désignez une nouvelle photothèque système, vous devez activer à nouveau les services iCloud dans les préférences Photos. Lorsque vous activez la photothèque iCloud après avoir désigné une nouvelle photothèque système, les photos stockées sur iCloud sont fusionnées avec celles de la nouvelle photothèque système. Une fois le contenu de la nouvelle photothèque système chargé sur iCloud, la fusion des photothèques est irréversible. Ne changez pas de photothèque système sans réfléchir.

-----

Si vous avez une autre solution... pas trop envie d'aller chez GooglePhotos, moi!

Merci d'avance


----------



## guytoon48 (24 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Tout ceci est... un faux problème !
Il faut garder UNE MÊME bibliothèque (celle qui est active et donc « bibliothèque système «) et créer à l’intérieur un album partagé qu’on pourra appeler « archives »
Après un bon moment permettant aux divers destinataires d’y avoir eu accès (c’est vérifiable grâce à la petite coche présente à côté du nom de chaque destinataire en cliquant sur la silhouette en haut à droite de l’album partagé), on peut effacer les photos qui le compose afin d’alléger la bibliothèque devenue énorme.


----------

